# Probes for Digital Remote-Reading Meat Thermometers



## rabbithutch (Apr 21, 2012)

I posted earlier that I had misplaced my thermometer probes.  I was able to find a replacement for my Maverick ET901 from Maverick, but I've struck out on finding a replacement for the Acu-Rite 724 that I have.

In looking around, it occurred to me that I had probably used the probes for these 2 thermometers interchangeably because I don't remember marking them in any way and both use the same mini plug to connect to the electronics.  I don't recall having any questionable readings from these thermometers (unlike the built-in on the MES40); and, I suppose it is possible that I never accidentally used the wrong probe on either unit; however, this line of thought makes me wonder if there is any meaningful difference in the construction and function of the wires and probes.

Does anyone know the answer to this question?  Can you point me to a web page?  My search fu is not strong tonight.  Also, if anyone can point me to a source for a replacement for the Acu-Rite, I'd me much obliged.  I see that I can buy a whole new unit for $20 plus shipping, so the price has to be right.

For those of us who have multiple thermometers, it would be great to know if it is important to their function that they use the correct probe.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 22, 2012)

Have you tried here 

http://www.bing.com/shopping/search?q=acu+rite+probes&qpvt=acu+rite+probes&FORM=HURE


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 22, 2012)

Howdy, Scarbelly!

Thanks for the reply.

Yes, I did some searching on the interwebs and came up with a bunch of Acu-Rite stuff but could not find anything relating to the model 724 which is what I have.  I can't find any wiki on probes that makes any sense in the context of a wire and a probe and electronics.  If I knew whether or not there was any physical difference in the wires and probes, I'd feel better about purchasing a probe for a different unit.

What makes me question the point is the fact that most manufacturers have replacement probes but they all list specific models that they are to be used with.  This makes me think that there is no real or de facto standard.  Many use the same mini-plug connector, but some use other types.

I've ordered an OEM replacement for my Maverick.  I'm thinking that I might order one of the Acu-Rite replacements and test it with boiling water and comparisons to see if it will work, but I will probably just keep the change and put it in my squirrel fund for a ThermaPen.

Again, thanks for the help!

rh


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rabbithutch*
> 
> .... but I will probably just keep the change and put it in my squirrel fund for a ThermaPen.


Definitely keep the change and get a thermapen asap (at least in my opinion). Plus, if you do have a problem with the Maverick probes, give them a call. From past posts about the manufacturer, they will do what it takes to make things right with their customers.

Good luck, and happy smokes!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 22, 2012)

did you try the Mav probe in the accu rite with boiling water ?


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 22, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> did you try the Mav probe in the accu rite with boiling water ?


I haven't yet, JD!  I have hidden my probes from myself so I can't try that right now.  I should get a probe from Maverick next week and will give it at try then.  I figure if it blows out the electrons in the Acu-Rite, I'm not out much money.


----------

